# Knob under Seat



## daveodegard (Jul 8, 2009)

I am quit new to my 2009 1200RT and I am trying to find out the purpose of the small knurled knob under the seat located next to the brake fluid reservoir. It is not mentioned in the manual and I am curious as to its purpose.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

daveodegard said:


> I am quit new to my 2009 1200RT and I am trying to find out the purpose of the small knurled knob under the seat located next to the brake fluid reservoir. It is not mentioned in the manual and I am curious as to its purpose.


I am not sure if this is the case with your bike but some bikes have a knob for the reserved gas. You might wanna call a dealer and ask.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Like the gas tank of Peter Fonda's Captain America bike, it's where you hide your drugs.

:angel: :rofl:


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

More than likely it is a suspension adjustment for your rear shock. 

Suggest that you go back to your dealer and have them go through the bike with you to explain all the gadgets and adjustables, and have them help you get it trimmed up. Suspension comes preset from the factory for the "average" rider. You may not fit that desciption.

Dave.


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

daveodegard said:


> I am quit new to my 2009 1200RT and I am trying to find out the purpose of the small knurled knob under the seat located next to the brake fluid reservoir. It is not mentioned in the manual and I am curious as to its purpose.


See if the other end is connected to the rear shock absorber, if it is, you can adjust your suspension from soft to hard with a few clicks.

Ride Safe.


----------

